# 2014 LT thinks it's overheating, but actually running cold...



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

CaptainCleo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have a 2014 LT with a little over 103k miles. I've had issues with the cooling system for about a year and a half, overheated a couple times but the repairs have all been fairly simple to do myself - replaced tstat and housing, all the coolant sensors (including the stupid one along the side of the radiator that you can't see), water outlet, purge valve, a bunch of hoses...they were issues one by one so fairly easy to manage.
> 
> ...


why don't you ask the friend of a friend?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Sounds like thermostat is stuck open or something for it to be running that cool. Never heard or such a code.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Sounds like you need a mechanic who knows WTF they are doing. 
Seems like you have a failed thermostat most likely, causing engine not to heat up (as evinced by your lack of heat in cabin) and this pisses off the computer and it triggers warnings to let you know there's something wrong with cooling system. Which your mechanic should inspect to determine if it's working properly (it's not most likely since you have no heat) instead of trying to to find out what super secret sequence just turns off the warnings.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> Sounds like you need a mechanic who knows WTF they are doing.
> Seems like you have a failed thermostat most likely, causing engine not to heat up (as evinced by your lack of heat in cabin) and this pisses off the computer and it triggers warnings to let you know there's something wrong with cooling system. Which your mechanic should inspect to determine if it's working properly (it's not most likely since you have no heat) instead of trying to to find out what super secret sequence just turns off the warnings.


bro, pm me this super secret sequence. the secret is safe with me


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> Sounds like you need a mechanic who knows WTF they are doing.
> Seems like you have a failed thermostat most likely, causing engine not to heat up (as evinced by your lack of heat in cabin) and this pisses off the computer and it triggers warnings to let you know there's something wrong with cooling system. Which your mechanic should inspect to determine if it's working properly (it's not most likely since you have no heat) instead of trying to to find out what super secret sequence just turns off the warnings.


So basically what I said just a lot longer


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> So basically what I said just a lot longer


Yup, totes plagiarized you.  Just added in the bits about finding a real mechanic hoping no one would notice. LOL


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> Sounds like you need a mechanic who knows WTF they are doing.
> Seems like you have a failed thermostat most likely, causing engine not to heat up (as evinced by your lack of heat in cabin) and this pisses off the computer and it triggers warnings to let you know there's something wrong with cooling system. Which your mechanic should inspect to determine if it's working properly (it's not most likely since you have no heat) instead of trying to to find out what super secret sequence just turns off the warnings.


Pissing off the computer is BAD. It may be trying to kill you OP. Run to the dealership!


----------



## CaptainCleo (May 3, 2016)

Shroomie said:


> why don't you ask the friend of a friend?


I did ask him but apparently he doesn't know anything more than that. It was done on his a couple years ago when he lived across the country so I didn't get a whole lot of information, unfortunately...


----------



## CaptainCleo (May 3, 2016)

Thebigzeus said:


> Sounds like thermostat is stuck open or something for it to be running that cool. Never heard or such a code.


I've checked the temp on the other end of it by touching and it does feel hot. Doesn't mean it's not the thermostat, but that is one of the parts I replaced in the last 6 months. It's cheap enough though so probably can't hurt to swap it again, just in case.


----------



## CaptainCleo (May 3, 2016)

Ma v e n said:


> Sounds like you need a mechanic who knows WTF they are doing.
> Seems like you have a failed thermostat most likely, causing engine not to heat up (as evinced by your lack of heat in cabin) and this pisses off the computer and it triggers warnings to let you know there's something wrong with cooling system. Which your mechanic should inspect to determine if it's working properly (it's not most likely since you have no heat) instead of trying to to find out what super secret sequence just turns off the warnings.


He's actually a great mechanic and has a GM specialist on staff who's stumped too! They even contacted GM directly and nobody seems to know what's going on. I feel like this code I heard about is like the holy grail or Bigfoot - maybe it exists? Or maybe this friend of a friend got confused and just had a code that was cleared, and now I'm on a wild goose chase. 🙃


----------



## CaptainCleo (May 3, 2016)

JLL said:


> Pissing off the computer is BAD. It may be trying to kill you OP. Run to the dealership!


I knew the computers were going to overthrow us. It was just a matter of time...


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

CaptainCleo said:


> He's actually a great mechanic and has a GM specialist on staff who's stumped too! They even contacted GM directly and nobody seems to know what's going on. I feel like this code I heard about is like the holy grail or Bigfoot - maybe it exists? Or maybe this friend of a friend got confused and just had a code that was cleared, and now I'm on a wild goose chase. 🙃


I actually am a GM specialist, and there's no secret code you can input to fix issues like this. If you were able to share what DTCs are any known data from when the issue occurs we could help you much better.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

CaptainCleo said:


> I've checked the temp on the other end of it by touching and it does feel hot. Doesn't mean it's not the thermostat, but that is one of the parts I replaced in the last 6 months. It's cheap enough though so probably can't hurt to swap it again, just in case.


Not if its stuck open or opening too early.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

This just in....... 

JLL has just received documents from a secret GM source about the Konami code. This code is only available for a limited time. According to his sources the Konami code is: G U L L I B L E. Just enter the code into the console to permanently fix all automotive problems AND gain an amazing 700hp/1000tq. Again that code is: G U L L I B L E.
Act now before this code expires!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

FROM Wikipedia:

The Konami Code (Japanese: コナミコマンド, Konami komando, "Konami command") is a cheat code that appears in many Konami video games,[1] and some non-Konami games.[2] In the original code, the player can press the following sequence of buttons on the game controller to enable a cheat or other effects:

Buttons of the code; in order, up, up, down, down, left, left, right, right, B, A, plus.


----------

